# Then and Now



## Miss Frizzle (8 mo ago)

These are always fun! This is Miss Frizz! 😁


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's a cutie for sure!!! 💕


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Miss Frizz is adorable!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Miss Frizz is beautiful. I love to see before and after.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry 6 months (the picture from his petfinder listing) and 6 years


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Miss Frizzle said:


> These are always fun! This is Miss Frizz! 😁
> View attachment 178350


Adorable then and now!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry 6 months (the picture from his petfinder listing) and 6 years
> View attachment 178351
> View attachment 178352


What a handsome boy you are, Perry!


----------



## griggsby (Dec 1, 2013)

Miss Frizzle said:


> These are always fun! This is Miss Frizz! 😁
> View attachment 178350


She's a cutie!! Wondering if you have groomed her face - it looks great. My Josie is 7 months and I just got her body cut down to 3/4" for summer since it's so hot right now but kept hair growing on top. I was trying to decide what to do with all that hair above and below the eyes. Doing double pony now because not long enough yet to get into top knot and had it trimmed some below because she was tearing a lot. I'll take a new photo and post.


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Miss Frizzle said:


> These are always fun! This is Miss Frizz! 😁
> View attachment 178350





Melissa Brill said:


> Perry 6 months (the picture from his petfinder listing) and 6 years
> View attachment 178351
> View attachment 178352


They are all adorable, before and after!! 🥰


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Miss Frizzle said:


> These are always fun! This is Miss Frizz! 😁
> View attachment 178350


I love your coloring Miss FrIzz, you're a beautiful girl🌹


----------



## BocaVista (11 mo ago)

Miss Frizzle said:


> These are always fun! This is Miss Frizz! 😁


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Miss Frizzle (8 mo ago)

griggsby said:


> She's a cutie!! Wondering if you have groomed her face - it looks great. My Josie is 7 months and I just got her body cut down to 3/4" for summer since it's so hot right now but kept hair growing on top. I was trying to decide what to do with all that hair above and below the eyes. Doing double pony now because not long enough yet to get into top knot and had it trimmed some below because she was tearing a lot. I'll take a new photo and post.


I do trim her face! And thanks, I am very much a newbie grooming-wise, never had a coated breed before.  I am trying to keep her body as long as I can because the flying floof is just so much fun, lol, but wanted to make sure she could see easily. I also shaved her underside (chest/belly/armpit areas), and that seems to be working well to keep her cool - the heat doesn't seem to bother her too much.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Miss Frizzle said:


> I do trim her face! And thanks, I am very much a newbie grooming-wise, never had a coated breed before.  I am trying to keep her body as long as I can because the flying floof is just so much fun, lol, but wanted to make sure she could see easily. I also shaved her underside (chest/belly/armpit areas), and that seems to be working well to keep her cool - the heat doesn't seem to bother her too much.


Just a note - because sometimes the terms are used interchangeably- but you want to use the smallest guide when you cut her down rather than "shaving" her unless it's for mats. For coolness I believe you want to keep the undercoat and shaving gets rid of both the outer and undercoats.


----------



## Miss Frizzle (8 mo ago)

Melissa Brill said:


> Just a note - because sometimes the terms are used interchangeably- but you want to use the smallest guide when you cut her down rather than "shaving" her unless it's for mats. For coolness I believe you want to keep the undercoat and shaving gets rid of both the outer and undercoats.


Yes I think this may be a terminology thing (and I know nothing of the correct terms, lol!) I used clippers to trim her underside (which doesn't seem to have two layers, but she is still young) so that it is quite short, maybe 1/8" but not right down to the skin. It might not be correct but seems to be working for her and makes for ease of belly rubs, lol


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Miss Frizzle said:


> Yes I think this may be a terminology thing (and I know nothing of the correct terms, lol!) I used clippers to trim her underside (which doesn't seem to have two layers, but she is still young) so that it is quite short, maybe 1/8" but not right down to the skin. It might not be correct but seems to be working for her and makes for ease of belly rubs, lol


Sounds perfect


----------



## Deborah Casher (Jan 10, 2022)

Miss Frizzle said:


> These are always fun! This is Miss Frizz! 😁
> View attachment 178350
> Delicious?!!


----------



## Deborah Casher (Jan 10, 2022)

Please meet Bella. Her first haircut at 8 months!


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

This is so cute! It motivated me to post Ursa's 15 weeks and 15 months side-by-side.


----------



## Miss Frizzle (8 mo ago)

UrsaMinor said:


> This is so cute! It motivated me to post Ursa's 15 weeks and 15 months side-by-side.
> View attachment 178406
> View attachment 178407


Oohhhh so cute!!! 😍😍😍


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

UrsaMinor said:


> This is so cute! It motivated me to post Ursa's 15 weeks and 15 months side-by-side.
> View attachment 178406
> View attachment 178407


Ursa, you are one of the cutest chocolate coated Havanese I’ve ever seen- then and now!


----------



## Zorro’s Daddy (Apr 12, 2021)

Miss Frizzle said:


> I do trim her face! And thanks, I am very much a newbie grooming-wise, never had a coated breed before.  I am trying to keep her body as long as I can because the flying floof is just so much fun, lol, but wanted to make sure she could see easily. I also shaved her underside (chest/belly/armpit areas), and that seems to be working well to keep her cool - the heat doesn't seem to bother her too much.


The Havanese coat is unique to the breed and cutting it down exposes risk of sunburn. The coat is such that it keeps them cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Remember they’re from Cuba. The long coat protects from
The sun!


----------



## Miss Frizzle (8 mo ago)

Zorro’s Daddy said:


> The Havanese coat is unique to the breed and cutting it down exposes risk of sunburn. The coat is such that it keeps them cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Remember they’re from Cuba. The long coat protects from
> The sun!


Makes sense, I trimmed only her underside, as in the part that never sees the sun lol. It has definitely helped keep her cooler I can say that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zorro’s Daddy said:


> The Havanese coat is unique to the breed and cutting it down exposes risk of sunburn. The coat is such that it keeps them cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Remember they’re from Cuba. The long coat protects from
> The sun!


This would be true if someone shaved their dog to the skin. A normal puppy cut does not expose the skin to sunburn. while I love my Havanese in full coat, My old retired guy is in a puppy cut, as is my husband’s girl.

No one should feel they HAVE to maintain a long coat to enjoy a Havanese. Even in old paintings, they are often portrayed in clipped coats.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> No one should feel they HAVE to maintain a long coat to enjoy a Havanese. Even in old paintings, they are often portrayed in clipped coats.


This is especially true if both you and your pup hate daily combing, a puppy cut can improve quality of life. 

I do keep Perry in a very short puppy cut most of the year.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> This is especially true if both you and your pup hate daily combing, a puppy cut can improve quality of life.
> 
> I do keep Perry in a very short puppy cut most of the year.


I grew Mia into a full coat for awhile. Although it was not as much work as I thought it would be, it definitely takes more time and effort. I particularly hated how long it takes to dry her. She is short now and she and I are both enjoying this much better. Ticks are so much easier to find too which is a definite health benefit. No more long hair for Mia. I agree…it can have an impact quality of life depending on the dog and owner. I think it is harder on the dogs as they get older too having to stand there longer. And if they have an orthopedic issue like Perry that could make it worse too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I grew Mia into a full coat for awhile. Although it was not as much work as I thought it would be, it definitely takes more time and effort. I particularly hated how long it takes to dry her. She is short now and she and I are both enjoying this much better. Ticks are so much easier to find too which is a definite health benefit. No more long hair for Mia. I agree…it can have an impact quality of life depending on the dog and owner. I think it is harder on the dogs as they get older too having to stand there longer. And if they have an orthopedic issue like Perry that could make it worse too.



I ADORED Kodi's long coat, and it KILLED me to cut him down. When I did it, it was because _I_ was sick. But at his age now, I would NEVER ask him to deal with the grooming entailed in a long coat. Not only that, but the texture of his coat has changed now. As he grows out to the longest length I let him get, I see him getting more little mats. If he were in a long coat, I am SURE he would have more mats to deal with than he did when he was a young guy in his glorious long coat. And that just wouldn't be fair to him. he is an adorable old man in his puppy cut. He has nothing to prove to anybody!


----------



## worplesdon (6 mo ago)

*Jack 3 months to 1 year*


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's a cutie!


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Adorable!


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

Miss Frizzle said:


> I do trim her face! And thanks, I am very much a newbie grooming-wise, never had a coated breed before.  I am trying to keep her body as long as I can because the flying floof is just so much fun, lol, but wanted to make sure she could see easily. I also shaved her underside (chest/belly/armpit areas), and that seems to be working well to keep her cool - the heat doesn't seem to bother her too much.


I finally got the courage to groom Chérie myself. I trim her feet, around her mouth and trim her ears so they don’t fall into her food and water bowls. I enjoy the time I spend grooming her. I choose to let her hair grow long so I brush/comb her every morning it doesn’t take long. I love to see her run with her long hair flowing…beautiful sight


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Had to add to this thread in honor of Charlie’s 10th ‘gotcha day’! The big picture is him at 11 weeks, top left is his first gotcha day (going through a ragamuffin phase, clearly!) and the bottom left is today. I’m wearing the same shirt for good measure 😂 This boy has enriched our lives SO much the last ten years and looking forward to the next ten, if he follow’s sweet Boo’s lead!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww! Happy Gotcha Day, darling Charlie!


----------



## Miss Frizzle (8 mo ago)

Happy Gotcha day Charlie! Your mom doesn't age! Lol!


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie! You keep on getting cuter and cuter!! 💕


----------



## Rileydog (11 mo ago)

Riley, 3 months and 11 months!


----------



## worplesdon (6 mo ago)

Miss Frizzle said:


> These are always fun! This is Miss Frizz! 😁
> View attachment 178350


Gorgeous! Pretty clever to get same background and same pose!


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

What a fun photo assignment! Kiki is also 15 months.

Then:








August 2021

Now:








August 2022


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Joining in 😁…Toffee at 4 months;








and ar 15 months;


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So many adorable pups!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Love seeing all these pups! Today is Jolene’s gotcha day…. Here’s the day we brought her home (at 10 weeks) versus now (at about 14 months!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She’s a cutie for sure!


----------



## Miss Frizzle (8 mo ago)

Love all of these!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love, love all the beautiful pups!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I love them all! This is my little Shadow @ 10 months(when I got him) and then at just over 5 years old.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tere said:


> I love them all! This is my little Shadow @ 10 months(when I got him) and then at just over 5 years old.
> View attachment 178675
> View attachment 178675


Can’t see Shadow’s pictures


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Pucks104 said:


> Can’t see Shadow’s pictures


I "think" I fixed it! I am terrible with any type of technology.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tere said:


> View attachment 178678
> I love them all! This is my little Shadow @ 10 months(when I got him) and then at just over 5 years old.
> View attachment 178679


Such an adorable boy!!! 💕


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi the night he came home, at 11 weeks:









As an adult in his full glory:









And more recently, as his cute retired self:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixel at 9 weeks, the day before I brought her home:









And sunbathing in the back yard at 7!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Panda at 8 weeks:









Panda as an awesome mama:









Panda spiffed up for a trial:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ducky as a TEENY baby (since he was born here!  )









Ducky at about 10 weeks:









Ducky now:


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

krandall said:


> Ducky as a TEENY baby (since he was born here!  )
> 
> Ducky at about 10 weeks:
> 
> Ducky now:


So cute!!!
It's so interesting to see his colors changing. I had seen Havanese whose hairs get lighter with time, but Ducky's red became stronger as he grew.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

UrsaMinor said:


> So cute!!!
> It's so interesting to see his colors changing. I had seen Havanese whose hairs get lighter with time, but Ducky's red became stronger as he grew.


This is pretty common with clear red puppies. The ones that are born light red often get darker. Interestingly, the ones that are born dark red, often fade... (not always, but commonly)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Tere said:


> View attachment 178678
> I love them all! This is my little Shadow @ 10 months(when I got him) and then at just over 5 years old.
> View attachment 178679


It is a special treat to see pictures of Shadow. I don’t think I have ever seen any other than your avatar!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Karen, what a beautiful herd you have! Kodi was the cutest puppy ever. Ducky gets cuter all the time. Pixel reminds me of Shadow but she is a better behaved version. Panda is the Havanese coloring that I really wanted.
I have to keep going back to Kodi and look at him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tere said:


> Karen, what a beautiful herd you have! Kodi was the cutest puppy ever. Ducky gets cuter all the time. Pixel reminds me of Shadow but she is a better behaved version. Panda is the Havanese coloring that I really wanted.
> I have to keep going back to Kodi and look at him.



Awww, thanks! I do love my whole herd! Every one of them is special! But then, so is Shadow! Every Havanese is! 💗


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo at 10.5 weeks








Leo at 9.5 years


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leo still has the same sweet facial expression in both photos!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

All Mia’s puppy pictures were on a tablet that was destroyed. I am attaching one of the oldest ones I have. Not sure how old she is in this picture. Other is a recent photo. Mia is 14.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mia’s a little cutie!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Mia’s a little cutie!


Thanks! She is difficult to take photos of though. I am envious of others who seem to be able to get such fabulous photos of their dogs!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Miss Mia is a very pretty girl with a lovely coat especially @15. We should all age so perfectly!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> All Mia’s puppy pictures were on a tablet that was destroyed. I am attaching one of the oldest ones I have. Not sure how old she is in this picture. Other is a recent photo. Mia is 14.
> 
> View attachment 178718
> View attachment 178719


Didn't you once post a photo of her with her litter?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Didn't you once post a photo of her with her litter?


Ahh I had forgotten about that. There was a YouTube video out there with her litter for awhile but cannot find it now. However, I did take this screen shot of it awhile back.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am pretty sure that is Mia on right in front. She still occasionally shows us her Papillon side.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Ahh I had forgotten about that. There was a YouTube video out there with her litter for awhile but cannot find it now. However, I did take this screen shot of it awhile back.
> 
> View attachment 178723


Is that her standing up on the right?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Is that her standing up on the right?


I believe that one is her. She has a patch of black on top of right leg and the markings on the head look like her. And then there is the attitude…


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

These are all just too cute!


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

My Beloved Bingo Boy at 3 months, 2 yrs, and 5 years old. Heading back to a long coat again I think, my favourite look for him 💛


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

What a cutie!! 
My Zumba is 4 years old and your Bingo Boy’s 5 year old look is what I am thinking I want for her. She loves to roll on EVERYTHING so she’s a constant matt magnet. If she hears me say “hair” or “comb”, she runs away from me quickly. I don’t blame her since I feel like I’m torturing her. Maybe a few more years and her mats won’t be so bad?



cishepard said:


> My Beloved Bingo Boy at 3 months, 2 yrs, and 5 years old. Heading back to a long coat again I think, my favourite look for him 💛
> 
> View attachment 178741


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> What a cutie!!
> My Zumba is 4 years old and your Bingo Boy’s 5 year old look is what I am thinking I want for her. She loves to roll on EVERYTHING so she’s a constant matt magnet. If she hears me say “hair” or “comb”, she runs away from me quickly. I don’t blame her since I feel like I’m torturing her. Maybe a few more years and her mats won’t be so bad?


Perry mats very easily and neither he or I like grooming every day so I keep him in a puppy coat. I think he looks cute and we're both happier on a daily basis


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry mats very easily and neither he or I like grooming every day so I keep him in a puppy coat. I think he looks cute and we're both happier on a daily basis


I think Perry looks adorable in a puppy cut!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry mats very easily and neither he or I like grooming every day so I keep him in a puppy coat. I think he looks cute and we're both happier on a daily basis


I think the grooming requirement aspects are an important consideration and it is good to be honest with oneself about it. I let Mia grow long for awhile and although the grooming time was not as bad as I thought it would be, it was definitely took more time and I absolutely hated the time it took to dry her. It was also very hard to find ticks and that is something very important to me. She didn’t seem to mind too much although I am sure she would rather be doing something else. And especially at age 14, I didn’t think it was fair to subject her to excessive grooming time.

As a compromise I went to an Asian style which has many advantages because all the easily matted places are kept short. This style was easier to maintain, however we have super wet springs and falls here and I found that her legs were like mops and constantly soaked and took longer to dry. However, I really liked the look and might try this again during the dryer months. I may not let the legs grow quite as long.

Because the ticks were so bad in the spring, I took her super short which I don’t care for as much, however it really helped with tick finding and she dried quickly after coming in sopping from wet grass. And in a few weeks she was in a longer puppy cut because her hair grows so fast.

I actually think my favorite look for her is a longish puppy cut. I like the look, it is easy to maintain and less time is needed on the grooming table which Mia and I both fans of.

Long










Asian










Puppy cut


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that long puppy cuts are the cutest, IF the dog has a coat that can support it. But some will even mat at that length.


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Here’s Chase! First when we brought him home (10 wks), and today (17 mos)! Our most handsome lovey boy! 🥰


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, I love that handsome boy! He STILL melts my heart!!! 💕


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I think that long puppy cuts are the cutest, IF the dog has a coat that can support it. But some will even mat at that length.


Great point. Definitely another point to consider when choosing a length we and our dogs can live with.


----------



## joyadevivre (3 mo ago)

this is a gorgeous dog...love ursa's coloring


----------

